# modern field holster/belt for single-action revolver



## baumanja (Oct 27, 2012)

What's recommended as a modern, field, single-action revolver belt/holster combo? [Manufacturers, models, etc. recommendations welcome.] Surfing the subject I come up against almost everything being keyed to how it was in the old west and/or current cowboy action rigs. Nothing wrong with all those products and interests, but I'm not looking for a showdown or any other competition, just a solid belt/holster/ctdg-loop rig for a modern man out in the field. Thoughts?


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Simply Rugged makes good stuff that may be what you are looking for.


----------

